# awwa standard



## مرتضى الرمضان (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني المهندسين ارجو منكم تحميل الstandard الخاص awwa لكون الحاجة الماسة الية وخاصة في مجال عملنا


----------



## raheem077 (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أبريل 2010)

مرتضى الرمضان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني المهندسين ارجو منكم تحميل الstandard الخاص awwa لكون الحاجة الماسة الية وخاصة في مجال عملنا


 


اخي الفاضل ارجو كتابه الكلمات الحرفيه للجزء الذي تريده حتي يتفهم الجميع ماذا تريد وشكراااااااا





raheem077 قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا اخي


 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## نوفلة (14 يونيو 2010)

بحاجة ماسة الى awwa d 103 رجاءً
american water works association


----------



## said man (16 يناير 2011)

from where i can down load the files


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (13 يوليو 2011)

سكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ضياء رمضان محمد (25 يوليو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124475.html


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

